# [SOLVED] Warcraft 3 Blue Screen



## bor0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey.I have a problem while playing Warcraft 3 (dota to be more specific).While i am playing i get the blue screen.I get it in 1 out of 2,3 games.This is really frustrating and other players think i am a leaver.Pls help me out just ask me what to tell u and i will.ray:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

First follow all these steps.

Also, can you please record the error message that you get when the bluescreen occurs and post it here.


----------



## bor0 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

*** STOP: 0x0000008E (0x0000005 , 0xB2B28F3B , 0xB1EA870C , 0X00000000
*** Rtk.sys - Adress B2B28F3B base at B2AB3000, DateStamp 4a645019
This is what i actually got and if u would like i could even send u the picture i took.(And i allready tryed the steppes but i still get the bsod)


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

I think Rtk.sys referrs to your Realtek Audio drivers.

Try updating them, sorry for the very late response, it gets kinda hectic in here. =)


----------



## bor0 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

yeah about the sound systems i already tried that ... still getting the blue screen ...i download them from the original site...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

Did you uninstall the old drivers completely before installing the new ones?


----------



## bor0 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

ohhh... ill try doing that


----------



## bor0 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

well i have played about 5 games of dota and still no blue screen i hope the problem is gone and thanks sooo much )


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Warcraft 3 Blue Screen*

Glad to hear it.

Once you're sure the problem is gone, you can mark the thread as solved under "Forum Tools".

Happy gaming.


----------



## gosugamers (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi is da problem solved?? because all you have to do is
>go to conttrol panel 
>click on sounds,speech,and audio devices 
>then click change da sound scheme
>go to the audio tab
>click advanced
>go to the performance tab
>and move the hardware acceleration waaaaaaay left
and dats it if the BSOD continues plz reply


----------

